# What was the last Anime/Show you watched?



## Band1t (Aug 16, 2021)

Pretty simple concept, just say what Anime and or Show you last watched was.
Ill go first.

I last watched Kinguobuzahiru, which is the best anime known to man. Its about a man named Hankuhiru and his escapades in the fictional town Arlen. His comrades include Dēru Guriburu, Biru Dōtarību, and Jefu Būmuhauā, incorporating fun adventures with other characters such as Hankuhiru's wife and son, Pegīhiru and Bobīhiru. Amazing show, would recommend watching it.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 16, 2021)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure! Specifically, the episode where Iggy is fighting the Ice Birb, Pet Shop. Poor Iggy... at least there's amputee representation now. ;~;


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 16, 2021)

Just finished rewatching Rozen Maiden and Rozen Maiden Träumend, really nostagic stuff for me and quite fun despite some of the humor


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 16, 2021)

I haven't watched an anime since Beastars season 2.

I liked the first season but I was totally done with season 2 when Louis begged Legosi to eat him. That was too fucked.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 17, 2021)

Tokyo Revengers! When I discovered it, there were already 16 episodes. It was so good, I watched them within 2 days! Speaking of which, there are 3 new episodes I have yet to watch. ^o^ It's difficult to wait for new episodes when a show is so good, so I try not to think about it, haha...


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 19, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure! Specifically, the episode where Iggy is fighting the Ice Birb, Pet Shop. Poor Iggy... at least there's amputee representation now. ;~;


Ugh, I stayed up until 1am to watch the ending of Jojo's part 3 and... I'm very dissatisfied. Dio was ended by a punch in the shin? Really? I might be sick for saying it, but I was really hoping the narcissistic sociopath would suffer more than that before the end. It was way quicker and painless than Dio deserved. I wanted to watch him blubber like a poon again like he did in part 1 when Jonathan beat him up. The journey to this point was fun, but the destination sucked.


----------



## Raever (Sep 15, 2021)

Vinland Saga is pretty good.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 16, 2021)

Last show I watched was Stargate SG-1.

Last anime I watched was Gurrenn Lagann.


----------



## Deathless (Sep 16, 2021)

Currently rewatching Orange is the New Black for the second time! 
along side of obsessing over The Texas Chainsaw Massacre franchise but that's not a show


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe finishing She-Ra as show.

Rewatching Ghost in the Shell:Stand Alone Complex.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 17, 2021)

Decided to watch Avatar Last Air Bender.
It was certainly a great show., can’t say same for Legend of Korra, but eh.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 20, 2021)

Going to be finishing up with RWBY disc 2 when I get back home later this week.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 16, 2021)

Anime: currently working my way through OddTaxi. Set in an anthro world a grumpy, independent taxi driver interacts with the characters who get in the back of his cab. And there’s a missing girl with a connection to a crime boss he might be able to figure out where she is by talking to his passengers. 

Show: Heartland Vet DVM. Follows a real life country veterinarian family  in rural Nebraska as they make their rounds and tend to animal patients. Not for the faint of heart or stomach.
You’ll laugh: Watch the kittens play! See the over eager dog get reunited with  it’s owner!
You’ll groan: The husband isn’t afraid to dole out the lame one-liners and dad jokes.
You’ll cry: See animals in pain from illness or injury. There are a few animals they’re unable to save despite trying everything possible. Despite being Disney there is onscreen death.
You’ll hurl: they don’t shy away from things like tumor removal, a prolapsed uterus, or lanced boils geysering pus.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 16, 2021)

I've been watching Foundation on Apple+, which has been amazing so far. The plot deviates from the books, but it's a pragmatic adaption that I think Isaac Asimov would have liked. 

What I like most about the series beside the sheer breadth of it is how it shows characters, particularly academics, using their minds to solve problems as opposed to turning to violence as a first resort. Hari Sheldon and Gaal Dornick are my favorite characters.

I wish there was more mathematics in the plot, but maybe that will improve in later episodes.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 17, 2021)

Last show I watched was Stargate Atlantis. Last Anime was My Hero Academia.


----------



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)

Show: Deep Space Nine
Anime: Wicked City


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 24, 2022)

My girlfriend put on The Orbital Children, which is by the same guy who made Dennoh-Coil, which is kind of like if Hayao Miyazaki made a cyberpunk anime like Ghost In The Shell. I liked it since it reminded on Planetes with the hard science elements, but the nanomachines and quantum communication technology was nonsensical. It's still one of Netflix's stronger anime productions.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 24, 2022)

Do Pokeshipping clips on YouTube count?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 24, 2022)

Ultraman on Netflix.
The voice dub was phoned in, but Japanese version was better.

I started watching Ultra Q which started it all.


----------



## Raever (Apr 24, 2022)

The last full series I watched was the latest season of JoJo's. The last non-Jojo anime was a rewatch of Ouran. I don't watch as much anime as I used to. I probably should. I miss finding uncommon gems.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 24, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> My girlfriend put on The Orbital Children, which is by the same guy who made Dennoh-Coil, which is kind of like if Hayao Miyazaki made a cyberpunk anime like Ghost In The Shell. I liked it since it reminded on Planetes with the hard science elements, but the nanomachines and quantum communication technology was nonsensical. It's still one of Netflix's stronger anime productions.



I recently watched the Orbital Children. I liked it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 24, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I recently watched the Orbital Children. I liked it.


It caught me off-ground because I though it was just going to PLANETES BUT WITH KIDS, but it was really well done in all respects. I don't know why I prejudged it since Dennoh-Coil was similarly good, but rather realistic. 

Both shows avoid the the major things dislike about anime, so I'll watch out for the next project from the people who made this.


----------



## AvalonChi (Apr 26, 2022)

I am currently watching YashaHime with my hubby. We will watch subbed episodes first and then watch with dubs when they become available. I also watched season two of Beastar.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

AvalonChi said:


> I am currently watching YashaHime with my hubby. We will watch subbed episodes first and then watch with dubs when they become available. I also watched season two of Beastar.


The second season of Beastars was better than the first, imo. I'm looking forward to the next season since it looks like it will ditch the high school drama plot.

Over the weekend I saw the documentary Navalny, which covers the activism and anti-corruption of Alexei Navalny as well as his poisoning, recovery, and investigation of his own poisoning while continuing his work. It also documents his last moments of freedom as well too. I've following his work for years, but documentary made more human to me and drove home how dangerous his work actually is as well as why he had to return to Russia. 

I'd highly recommend watching it, both for the information and inspiration.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 27, 2022)

I watch several ongoing constantly. At the moment it is:
The Rising of the Shield Hero Season 2
Ascendance of a Bookworm 3rd Season
I'm Quitting Heroing.
This is what I've been watching this week. And if we talk about completed seasons, then this:
Mushoku Tensei: Jobless Reincarnation
My Dress-Up Darling
Rust-Eater Bisco
Memoir of Vanitas 2nd Season
Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba Entertainment District Arc
Ranking of Kings...
In fact, my list is longer, but I named the ones that I liked the most.
I have a private life! Honestly.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Rust-Eater Bisco


What did you think of it? I liked parts of it, but it kind of disappointed me. My housemates liked it, though.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 27, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> What did you think of it? I liked parts of it, but it kind of disappointed me. My housemates liked it, though.


I was delighted! I think it's just a great anime. Or so it seems to me in contrast to the huge amount of mediocre garbage. I love fantasy, but the last few years have been fucking isekais. I love them, there are even a few on my list. But damn it, there must be variety. In addition, the quality of isekai is generally quite poor. Most of them, but there are pleasant exceptions. I also liked the uniqueness of the setting. I have never seen mushrooms used as a weapon before. It's strange, but unique because it's a rarity, and therefore a value these days.)))


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 27, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I was delighted! I think it's just a great anime. Or so it seems to me in contrast to the huge amount of mediocre garbage. I love fantasy, but the last few years have been fucking isekais. I love them, there are even a few on my list. But damn it, there must be variety. In addition, the quality of isekai is generally quite poor. Most of them, but there are pleasant exceptions. I also liked the uniqueness of the setting. I have never seen mushrooms used as a weapon before. It's strange, but unique because it's a rarity, and therefore a value these days.)))


My girlfriend complains about too many isekais being made, lmao.

I liked the post-apocalyptic setting with the biopunk elements; the snail plane, gorilla boxers, and hippos with grenade launcher technicals I ate up. Certain characters like Milo and the Governor liked the characterization of, particularly Milo. I'll admit the tranquilizer scene with Milo and Bisco got me, which is embarrassing.

Funnily enough, the fight sequences, especially those with the mushrooms, kind of threw me, but they were pretty original.

A lot of anime tends to pander to otakus, though, unfortunately. I kind of agree with Hayao Miyazaki's criticism of a good portion of modern anime now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

So I think this Chinese-made cartoon 'Scissors 7' is available on Netflix. 
If anybody hasn't seen it yet, I thought I'd suggest watching it because it's very heartfelt but also funny. 
It's about a hair-stylist wannabe assassin who lives with a family of chickens. 











This is the outro music.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So I think this Chinese-made cartoon 'Scissors 7' is available on Netflix.
> If anybody hasn't seen it yet, I thought I'd suggest watching it because it's very heartfelt but also funny.
> It's about a hair-stylist wannabe assassin who lives with a family of chickens.
> 
> ...


I have ready finished it a while ago and am waiting for the next season. I love the newest intro best. c:


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I have ready finished it a while ago and am waiting for the next season. I love the newest intro best. c:



I'm part way through. Xiao Fei has my heart even though he's basically just a blob that says 'ki'.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm part way through. Xiao Fei has my heart even though he's basically just a blob that says 'ki'.


He sure is a.'blob' 8)

I don't know how far along you are and don't want to spoil nuthin but I find a lot of the characters in the show to be loveable.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 30, 2022)

Skeleton Knight in Another World - Normally I'm turned off by Isekai type anime, but I like this one so far. It's pretty funny.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (May 1, 2022)

I just finished the latest season of_ Attack on Titan_. I like this anime more than I'd prefer to admit, but the concept is just so great. 
I'm about to start _Assassination Classroom._


----------



## BadRoy (May 12, 2022)

I've been on a tokusatsu kick for months  Recently finished:
- _Kamen Rider Fourze_: Eh, didn't love it. The monster designs were pretty awesome, but Yuuki and JK were awful. 
- _Ninja Sentai Kakuranger_: LOVED it. People don't seem to like this series, but something about it just clicked with me. Maybe it was the overall camp or the awful 90's fashion. idk, it was awesome.

Presently watching _Kamen Rider Build_ and_ Toqger _(loving both so far).


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2022)

I've been watching Call of the Night and Made in Abyss season 2 this season.
Call of the Night is somewhat reminiscient of the Monogatari series I think. For like the first two episodes there are only two characters that appear on screen
It somehow manages to make interactions between the main character and his genki girl vampire girlfriend really fun, culminating in the main character's admittance that he wants to fall in love with her so that he can be a vampire. I love it. Its super pretty too.

Made in Abyss season 2 feels a lot more like the Dawn of the Deep Soul movie than it does season 1. Its a lot slower paced, with the whole season seeming to take place in the same layer. The music is grander, and there's a lot of time spent developing this strange world and city that values...value. It is also developing new kinds of impressively terrible horror and tragedy. Not terrible as in "this is bad", but as in "extremely powerful". This show hurts and hits really hard. So much suffering.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Aug 20, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> Made in Abyss season 2 feels a lot more like the Dawn of the Deep Soul movie than it does season 1. Its a lot slower paced, with the whole season seeming to take place in the same layer. The music is grander, and there's a lot of time spent developing this strange world and city that values...value. It is also developing new kinds of impressively terrible horror and tragedy. Not terrible as in "this is bad", but as in "extremely powerful". This show hurts and hits really hard. So much suffering.


I also watch Made in Abyss, an amazing series, one of my favorites. They really are on the same layer all season. I look forward to every new episode.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 20, 2022)

Show: She-Hulk.  Wife and I liked it as it was relatable.  I can see the backlash if it's a guy judging the CGI.

We're hoping she's gay.


----------



## Shyy (Aug 21, 2022)

Beastars, season 2.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 21, 2022)

She hulk for the last show i watched, but for the last full show itd be primal


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 21, 2022)

Show? The Boys.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Aug 21, 2022)

last anime i seen was yu yu hakusho, I had recently finished the series and it was a fun trip of an anime seeing all the characters grow over the show its was nice


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 2, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Beastars, season 2.


Same here ^^

I don't watch much anime these days, but Beastars is pretty epic.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 4, 2022)

Bob's Burgers


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 4, 2022)

Archer, season 13.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 6, 2022)

Not sure.... it was this past weekend, at stupid o'clock in the mevening. Something about little horses, apples, smurfs(?) and an evil witch. (I also might have been heavily influenced by a severe lack of sleep)


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 10, 2022)

Couple episodes of Dragonball Z. It's a guilty pleasure lol.


----------



## Rose The Unicorn (Sep 10, 2022)

Last anime I watched was Fate/Stay Night


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 10, 2022)

MidnightBlueWolf said:


> Same here ^^
> 
> I don't watch much anime these days, but Beastars is pretty epic.



I loved series 1 (the title sequence, the music, the animation and the character arcs) but I was totally done with Beastars series 2 when Louis begged Legosi to eat his leg (to gain power or something.) I wasn't sure if I wanted to know what was to come. To each his own, though.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 10, 2022)

Yeah, season 2 became a sh*tshow fairly quickly...


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 11, 2022)

It's even worse in the manga. I read it to the end.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeah... just bought the season 1 manga. Watched like 3 episodes of season 2- nope, we're done. Sucks, as this <had> been a very good series.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2022)

Since we're giving out animu hot takes.

Cell is the best Dragonball villain by a long shot. Frieza aint got nothing on him.

Also since I am a massive nostalgia loving manchild, I've seen Dragonball Super.
Couple of Dragonball Super hot takes:
Goku is a massively unlikable dickhead in the Tournamnet of Power.
Them bringing back Frieza in that arc was some hardcore fanservicing, but the geeky fanboy in me loved to see it anyways.
Zeno is by far the most obnoxious character in the history of the franchise and somehow they thought it was a good idea to add another one. They come across as some sort of dig at the audience for the show, made all the more grating by hearing them inanely jabber with absolute nothing comments constantly. I wouldn't have minded if they got evaporated by a stray energy blast.

Manchild mode disengage. _Snorts and pushes up glasses indignantly. _


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 11, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Cell is the best Dragonball villain by a long shot. Frieza aint got nothing on him.


I know! The Frieza Saga was a good because of Goku going into super saiyan the first time, but Cell was great. Like, the gang tried to beat him before going perfect (Thanks Vegeta) and when he became perfect Cell, that cocky attitude was amazing.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 11, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> I know! The Frieza Saga was a good because of Goku going into super saiyan the first time, but Cell was great. Like, the gang tried to beat him before going perfect (Thanks Vegeta) and when he became perfect Cell, that cocky attitude was amazing.


The Frieza saga was good, but the Cell saga was something else. Like, he was the culmination of everything before. He had Goku's Kamehameha, Friezas Death beam, even Goku's instant transmission near the end. All with some of the same traits too, he was as cunning as Piccolo, has the same lust for battles as the Saiyans, as ruthless as Frieza. The ultimate combination of all the strongest fighters from the past, all while looking pretty damn cool!

Mad Respect.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm re-watching Ascendance of a Bookworm. I watched 3 seasons, then read the novel, and now I'm watching the series for the second time. The book is much better. I also follow the ongoing Made in Abyss: The Golden City of the Scorching Sun.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 16, 2022)

The Simpsons


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 18, 2022)

M*A*S*H


----------



## Koush (Sep 19, 2022)

I have been indulging myself with Overlord IV and Isekai Ojisan, but the isekai I'm most looking forward to is the last season of Log Horizon *-*



Lira Miraeta said:


> I'm re-watching Ascendance of a Bookworm. I watched 3 seasons, then read the novel, and now I'm watching the series for the second time. The book is much better. I also follow the ongoing Made in Abyss: The Golden City of the Scorching Sun.


Oooh, that bookworm one seems interesting! Will search for the books here :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 2, 2022)

Disney acquired the rights to Dragon Ball Z, but there's a catch! | Gadget Lite
					

Disney acquired the rights to Dragon Ball Z and did this deal under the cloak of secrecy. After Star Wars, Dragon Ball is one of the longest-running.




					gadgetlite.in
				




LMFAO If that's true. And here I thought Disney making live actions versions of their own animated movies was bad.


----------



## Euroann (Oct 3, 2022)

Last one I saw was a while ago and it was called Ergo Proxy? I think that's what it was. Pretty sweet post apoc civilization in the sky machine overlord and look there's a planet down there we know nothing about discovery of a lifetime journey movie. Yeah, was a good one.


----------



## Bluefangcat (Oct 3, 2022)

I've been rewatching Maison Ikkoku lately- Rumiko Takahashi's works are some of my favorite, but this story in particular is always such a joy to revisit. If you're ever looking for a seinen slice of life romcom with a great cast of characters and a longrunning storyline, I'd highly recommend it! So much heart.


----------



## EvieRainbowfox (Oct 14, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I also watch Made in Abyss, an amazing series, one of my favorites. They really are on the same layer all season. I look forward to every new episode.


Made in abyss is my favourite anime of all time, can’t get enough of it and im also emotionally attached to Majikaja


----------



## Vishunei (Oct 15, 2022)

Just binged Edgerunners all of last night, and that was an experience; damn well worth it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 18, 2022)

"Beyond the Unknown" on the Travel Channel.


----------



## BritishWolf9 (Oct 21, 2022)

House Of The Dragon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2022)

I didnt know Mappy had a cartoon in 2013 so I'm watching that. Its a very JG Quintel webtoon type thing. Very sarcastic take on the character. DigDug and Sky Kid are also in it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 9, 2022)

The Simpsons


----------



## Zorrena (Dec 10, 2022)

Currently me and a friend are watching Chargeman Ken and laughing at its ridiculousness.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 10, 2022)

Compulsive Gambler Twin.

I fucking love me some Midari.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 11, 2022)

"That's So Raven" on Disney+


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2022)

I've been watching Spy x Family off and on with the housemates, which I've liked since it has a nice mix of humor and action. I've also been watching The Terminal List with a friend since I've got Prime and people were talking about it at the VA when he was there. So far, this series is wild.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 11, 2022)

Currently bouncing back and forth between Legend of Korra and ATLA. Started off with Korra--I had only watched the first season when it first came out, and decided I finally wanted to see the whole thing. Finished the third season and suddenly veered off and decided I wanted to re-watch all of ATLA first--currently halfway through season two. Plan to watch the last season of Korra after finishing ATLA. Just feels right.

It's kind of weird, but all the bending in ATLA seems super weak after watching three seasons of Korra? I guess that makes sense though--the main characters are younger and less trained. My partner pointed out that the war in ATLA seriously inhibited most people from training to the top of their abilities as well. (Air bending was lost completely, southern water bending nearly lost, earth benders frequently got cut off from each other as well, practically no one was learning from other styles [leading to stagnation], a lot of old knowledge was suppressed by the Fire Nation or simply lost when its practitioners died or went into hiding.)

If that doesn't count, my last "proper" anime was my annual re-watch of Princess Mononoke a few months ago.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 11, 2022)

Hazbin Hotel.
How did I NOT know about this show sooner???


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 13, 2022)

Started rewatching Soul Eater recently. Does that count?


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 13, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Hazbin Hotel.
> How did I NOT know about this show sooner???


If you like that, you should check out Helluva Boss


----------



## Pup (Dec 14, 2022)

Finished the latest episode of Chainsawman the other day and I am loving it. Love the animation, story, characters, overall great so far


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> If you like that, you should check out Helluva Boss



YES, that show ROCKS!!! The absolute best animation sequence collaboration was the end fight in "truth seekers" It was awesome and brutal plus Loona at her best.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 14, 2022)

Blue lock, it is quite refreshing for sports anime.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> YES, that show ROCKS!!! The absolute best animation sequence collaboration was the end fight in "truth seekers" It was awesome and brutal plus Loona at her best.


Blitzø and Stolas trying to be the best dads possible despite their dads being absolutely horrible will always be my favorite character development


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 18, 2022)

seen an old on  jin roh and that was an odd one


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 29, 2022)

Dexter. Been binging the first season with my friend.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Dec 30, 2022)

Chainsaw Man.


----------



## Raever (Dec 31, 2022)

Chainsaw Man


----------

